

Durnken Lnauch Avdcie — Huors bferoe Our Frist Luanch - goldvine
https://medium.com/design-startups/4b3ade71f679

======
itengelhardt
IMHO the best line: "perfect is never possible, and shipped is better than
perfect."

~~~
mvkel
Sooo... if perfect isn't possible, and shipped is better than perfect, does
that mean you never ship?

~~~
itengelhardt
Yes. That's basically the idea... Bonus: If you never ship, you can never fail
:)

------
joelle
"Rule #5: Health comes first. Always." Sticking by that. No matter what. ;-)

~~~
goldvine
You're always there to make me feel fat when I stop being healthy ;-)

